# So Who Is Headed to Evanston?



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

How many are headed up to Evanston today? 

With the Power Ball at $470,000,000 or $362,700,000 cash for Saturdays drawing

And Mega Millions at $510,000,000 or $377,400,000 cash for tonight's drawing

It may be worth the drive. Then you can forget about all the draws, or chances at a tag at sportsman's shows and the like. Just buy any tag that you want.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It always amuses me how much interest a $400+ million lotto generates over the normal $90 million lotto. Like $90,000,000 isn't worth the effort. LOL

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

$90 million is just where it starts to get interesting. A $100 million lottery will give you $77 million cash, then you have to pay the taxes on it and by the time that you are through it will cut that $77 million down to $35-$40 million. Still worth the drive. 

But people are greedy when it starts to get that huge and even if you have to share it with a couple of others who might have the same numbers you are still coming off better than those who don't play. 

It's like Publishers Clearing House. We had a lady will $1 million just the other day in a town a short ways away from where I live. But if you don't play you can't win. And where else can you come away with so much for just a couple of bucks.


----------

